# Getting 10 Gal, How Many Exodons Can I Put In?



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey everybody! well I am going to be picking up a 10 gal very soon and I am set on stocking it with Exodons

I was thinking 6 exodons for the 10 gal, then when I upgrade I will add another 3 making it 9. But I heard if they are in a smaller environment that they wont attack each other in smaller shoals

Any opinions/info on this would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What are you upgradeing to? I would base it on the tank you are upgrading to soon as personalkly I would probably not keep exos in a 10g for anything but a holding tank as they can get a few inches and are constantly moving so a 10g just won't provide them the space they need to thrive. Something like a 20L would be a good starting point with 30g being closer to ideal.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i cant recommend any size school of exodons for a 10gal tank


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

hmm.. if not Exodons then what is a small predatory fish that can live in it for awhile?

I plan to upgrade to 20, maybe 30 gallons

Thanks!


----------

